# [phpsysinfo] trouve pas memoire (solved)

## lemouf

en effet mon phpsysinfo a tout bon sauf sur la mémoire ... selon lui j'ai 0 de meme 0 de swap et donc 0% utilisé ... quelqu'un connais ce bug ?Last edited by lemouf on Fri Feb 20, 2004 11:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sharlaan

ca marche pour la memoire :

[img:269c50f802]http://sharlaan.nerim.net/gentoo/memoire.png[/img:269c50f802]

http://sharlaan.nerim.net/gentoo/memoire.png

----------

## lemouf

oui je vien de resoudre le pb ... quand j'ai emerger phpsysinfo il a fini par mod_php et php du coup j'ai pas vu la sortie de lemerge de phpsysinfo qui explique qu'il faut patcher avec un fichier fourni pour que cela fonctionne sur les noyau >= 2.5 donc pb résolu

----------

